# Brag On Your State



## DampCharcoal (Mar 3, 2007)

Just for giggles, I thought I'd compile a Top Ten list of why Ohio is the most unique place in the world, good or bad. Anybody else up for it?


10. Home of the Wright Brothers. Also home to Wright Patterson AFB which houses alien remains, if you believe the rumors.

9. Ohio has produced more presidents and astronauts than any other state.

8. Home to Jack Nicklaus and the Memorial Tournament which is reportedly built on an Indian burial ground and cursed by Chief Leatherlips. That's why it rains on the Tournament every year. I'm not making this up.

7. Home of the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame. Also the only state in the union to have an official rock song (Hang On Sloopy.)

6. Cleveland's Cuyahoga River caught fire once. Think about that for a minute.

5. Home to the largest Amish population in the world. Trust me, hand crafted Amish furniture is second to none.

4. Historically, Ohio is the most decisive battleground in presidential elections. Which makes most Ohioans wonder, "Why?"

3. The home of Wendy's, White Castle and Skyline Chili.

2. THE Ohio State Buckeyes.

1. Put-In-Bay, South Bass Island, also known as Key West of the North. Key West, Florida celebrates Put-In-Bay Days in February.

And the REAL #1 reason Ohio rocks the house: Middie and I live here. 'Nuff said.


----------



## attie (Mar 3, 2007)

Very nice DC

"Trust me, hand crafted Amish furniture is second to none."
That sounds very interesting, I can only imagin.

I don't think my state of Queensland is home of anything much realy. Known as "The sunshine state" or "The smart state" but that's debatable  

Locally we have the worlds largest coal export terminal and ditto to our sugar terminal.
Home to Qantas airways
Home to the Barramundi fish
We have "The Great Barrier Reef" which stretches along 2/3 of our coastline

Apart from those I can't think of anything else, good subject BTW


----------



## middie (Mar 3, 2007)

No no no. #1 Should be home to Middie and Damp !


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 3, 2007)

You're right, Middie! I edited the list!


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 3, 2007)

I guess this is kinda Closed to UKers then eh 

you know, that Place where Most of you Americans came from in the 1`st place 

I guess based on that I don`t really Need 10 reasons


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 3, 2007)

Aint that right YT I have the geneology on my fathers side that dates all the way back to 1199 england all his relatives came out of Leicester spell wrong Im sure.Its a pretty interesting read.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 3, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> I guess this is kinda Closed to UKers then eh
> 
> you know, that Place where Most of you Americans came from in the 1`st place
> 
> I guess based on that I don`t really Need 10 reasons


 

hmmmmmm, you know, you are correct.  I have identified over 600 of my ancestors, and at least 96% of them came from the UK, at least in the last 500 years


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 3, 2007)

No! Sorry YT, it's open to anyone's home turf. I didn't mean to exclude anyone!


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 3, 2007)

Top Ten of Florida
10. Hurricanes 
9. Has 6 top theme parks (Universal Studios, Islands of Adventure,Disney, Sea World,Busch Gardens,MGM Studios) 
8. A billion roadside tourists attractions 
7. No State Taxes 
6. Has the United States southern most point. (Key West) 
5. The clouds and sky are so pretty. Never just flat and grey. 
4.Top producer of Oranges for Orange juice 
3. Traffic during season(Thanksgiving- Easter) is horrendous. 
2. more rain than some get snow 
1. It isn't snowing.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 3, 2007)

*Massachusetts*

10. Home to three of the top Admins./Moderators for DC

9. Cape Cod, Martha’s Vineyard and Nantucket

8. World center for the whaling industry in the 19th Century (New Bedford and Nantucket)

7. Home of Norman Rockwell

6. Boston Baked Beans, Boston Cream Pie

5. Midnight ride of Paul Revere, Boston Tea Party, Start of the Revolutionary War (sorry, UK friends)

4. John Adams, John Hancock, John Quincy Adams, Benjamin Franklin, John F. Kennedy

3. Harvard, MIT

2. Birthplace of high tech. (decades before Silicon Valley)

1. The Boston Red Sox and the New England Patriots


----------



## Buck (Mar 3, 2007)

Kentucky.  Four million people and five last names!


----------



## mraa (Mar 3, 2007)

Texas ... (in no particular order)

1.    Largest State in continental US.
2.    (I hate this one ...) Home of the Longhorns, Aggies, and (my daughter's fave) the Cowboys.
3.    Austin is the "Music Capital of the World".
4.    Is known for good BBQ (esp. BEEF).
5.    Lots of agricutural and natural products (like oil) are grown/found here.
6.    Home to largest military instillation (Army post).
7.    Kicked Mexico's butt at the Alamo. (hehee ...)
8.    Has beautiful scenery all over the state, esp when bluebonnets (state flower) are in bloom.
9.    Dell was started here.
10.  And for you artsy-types ... SXSW in Austin.


----------



## Dove (Mar 3, 2007)

*Renee needs to add another...The bugs are huge !! the Roaches are larger than a Hummingbird!! LOL*


----------



## Claire (Mar 4, 2007)

The main thing I can say about Illinois, my latest and dearest home (I've lived in so many and call them all home) is that it is flat-out beautiful.  OK, that's one.  But I think the main reason to live in the US Midwest (Damp, I think you can verify this) is that the very, very nicest people in the country live in the American Midwest.  I've been everywhere, man (isn't there a song like that?)(haha), but the people in the Midwest are without a doubt simply the nicest people in the world.  I guess there are some who like the attitude you get in the rest of the country.  But you can walk into many towns around here and find yourself invited to dinner.  So for rural Illinois (please don't judge by the Chicago metropolitan area ... don't get me wrong, you get great food and great people there) I'd say that the people is the best thing.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 4, 2007)

Mississippi 

First State to have a “change of heart” 1st Heart Transplant, 1st Lung transplant and 1st Kidney transplant by Dr. James Hardy U. Medical Center, Jackson.

The USA International Ballet Competition is held in Jackson every four years.

Coke was first bottled in Vicksburg.

First Can of Condensed Milk by Gail Borden

A Few Famous Author: Richard Wright, William Faulkner, Shelby Foote, John Grisham, Willie Morris, Eudora Welty, Tennessee Williams, and Zig Ziglar.

The World Largest Auto Plant...Nissan. Central Mississippi

Catfish Capitol of the World, Belzoni, Ms.

Barg’s Root Beer invented in Biloxi Ms.

Blues created in the Mississippi Delta…John Lee Hooker, Bo Diddly, Muddy Waters and the World famous B. B. King.

Sweet Potato Capitol of the World, Vardaman, Ms

We all wear shoes. Some wear Cleats, Brett Favre, Walter Peyton, Jerry Rice, Steve McNair.

One small town in Mississippi sent more men to war during WWII proportionally than any town or city in the nation. My daddy was one of them!

A few folks you may have heard of: Leontyne Price (Opera) Jimmy Buffett, Jim Henson(.Creator of “Kermit the Frog”) Oprah Winfrey, Elvis Presley, Jimmie Rogers ((Father of Country music) James Earl Jones (the voice of Darth Vader) Tammy Wynette, Conway Twitty (“Hello Darlin”) Charlie Pride, Sela Ward, Faith Hill.

More Black elected officials than any state in the Union. (2000 Census)

The National Geographic magazine is printed in Corinth Mississippi.

Has the world longest man made beach. 26 miles (What’s left of it after Katrina)

Pine Sol is only produced In Mississippi.

The Teddy Bear’s name originated after President Theodore “Teddy” Roosevelt refused to shoot an exhausted and lame bear in the Mississippi Delta. News spread across the country and a (NY) merchant capitalized on the publicity by creating a stuffed bear. He called it a Teddy Bear.

State Tree: Magnolia
State Flower: Magnolia Blossom
State Bird. Mockingbird.
State Nickname: The Magnolia State.
 
The home State of Uncle Bob!!


----------



## college_cook (Mar 4, 2007)

Indiana:  In no particular Order:

Home of the Indianapolis 500, and the first long-distance auto race held in the US.

First professional baseball game was played in Fort Wayne.

1972 Olympic swimmer Mark Spitz came from IU, and won 7 gold medals that year. His record is still unbroken.

Home of Van Camp's Pork and Beans.

Indiana is home to one of the largest and highest quality limestome deposits on Earth.  The empire state building, the Pentagon, the US TReasury, and 14 other state capitols are built from Indiana Limestone.

Home of Parke County, th covered bridge capital of the world.

The Crossroads of America is Indiana nickname, and has more US highways passing through it than any other state.

The home of David Letterman and James Dean.

Santa Claus, Indiana, recieves more than 1/2 a million letters every Christmas season containing wish lists and requests from youngsters.


We don't really have much.. unless your idea of a good time eating canned pork and beans while touring our limestone quarries and covered bridges.


I say Indiana's best qualities are that it's next to Illinois and Michigan


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 4, 2007)

in that case, Rather than my Great Country, I`ll Localise my Bragging to my area 

1, BBC - Black Country Uncovered - What and where is the Black Country?
2, - Black Country Living Museum
3, Black Country Tourism
4, Black Country - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
5, Brummie and Black Country dialect, slang words and phrases  (our Language)
6, Black Country Pages
7, Black Country Bugle - The Voice of the Black Country  (our news paper)
8, Tipton Dudley Black Country West Midlands Yampy News & Goings On  (Tipton`s my Home town)
9, Tipton - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
10, William Perry (boxer) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia    (the Fountain is less than 20 seconds walk away from my house).

I could easily continue


----------



## Snoop Puss (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, the sign on the Wikipedia entry could easily have been said by my grandfather, and he was from deepest Devon. Wonder if wandering tin miners from Cornwall had anything to do with it?


----------



## Constance (Mar 4, 2007)

First of all, some of you all have left out what I like best about YOUR states:

Florida...the lovely warm waters of the Gulf, beautiful beaches, and fantastic seafood. And yes, those palmetto bugs are the largest cockroaches I've ever seen.

Texas...the friendliest, most fun-loving people I've ever been around...and that Big Sky! On a clear night, you can see a billion stars. 

North Carolina...the Pisgah National Forest is one of the most beautiful places I've been, and the people in Brevard treat you like family.

Now, for my home state, Southern Illinois (Chicago is another state, as far as we hillbillies are concerned)...

*Illinois really is a beautiful state, from the rich black dirt of the prairies, abundant with fields of golden corn, to the forests and foothills of the Ozarks, down south. 
*We're rich in archeological sites. The Clovis People, hunter/gatherer's who crossed the Berring Strait when there was still a land bridge, were here, hunting mastedon, 12,000 years ago. 
A mere 8,000 years ago, the Mississippians, who learned to grown their own crops, lived in a city of some 20,000 people in an area now called Cahokia Mounds. The people disappeared suddenly...we don't know why...but the mounds are still there.
*Like Iowa and Indiana, we're a huge supplier of corn, hogs and soybeans.
*Illinois has over 54 state parks, along with many other wildlife refuges and state forest.
*If you like variation in your weather, this is the place. I've seen it 20 below, and we've gone 6 weeks without seeing the ground through the ice and snow. But when spring comes, it bursts forth in a glorious celebration of life. 
I've also seen it 108 degrees, and the ground so parched and dry that it cracks open. But when the fall rains come, our forests turn to jewel tones of gold, orange, red and burgundy. 
*If you like to hunt or fish, we have more wildlife than you can shake a stick at. In some places, the deer gather in herds, like cattle. We have wild turkeys, ducks, pheasants and geese. Our lakes are full of bass, bluegill, catfish, and crappy. 
*People here have heart. 

There's more, but Kim is calling me for brunch.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Mar 4, 2007)

Constance, it's not that I don't believe you... but a fish called crappy? I take it it's not good to eat...


----------



## BlueCat (Mar 4, 2007)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Constance, it's not that I don't believe you... but a fish called crappy? I take it it's not good to eat...


 
Yes, there is a fish called crappy (pronounced croppy).  Having never eaten one, I can't go any further.   

BC


----------



## Snoop Puss (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm not sure even the new and improved pronunciation makes it sound any more tempting!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 4, 2007)

Snoop Puss..

Goggle Crappie....Pictures, etc. They are in the perch family...and are very very good!!! I garontee it!!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 4, 2007)

I love crappy.  An area restaurant here fries it somewhat like catfish is fried.  They do a fabulous job and it's a yummy meal.

When I lived in Minnesota, my grandfather used to fish for crappy.  My grandmother pan-cooked the filets in a little butter, seasoned lightly with salt and pepper.  A squeeze of fresh lemon juice and yum, yum, yum!


----------



## Buck (Mar 4, 2007)

Ten things to love about Kentucky:


Booker’s      Bourbon, Clermont, KY
1792      Woodmont Reserve Bourbon, Bardstown,       KY
Buffalo Trace Bourbon, Franklin County,      KY
Knob      Creek Bourbon, Clermont,       KY
Maker’s      Mark Bourbon, Loretto,       KY
Jefferson’s      Bourbon, Bardstown, KY
Old Forester      Bourbon, Louisville, KY
Russel’s      Reserve Bourbon, Lawrenceburg,       KY
Woodford      Reserve Bourbon, Versailles,       KY
Corner      Creek Reserve Bourbon, Bardstown,       KY


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 4, 2007)

Buck said:
			
		

> Ten things to love about Kentucky:
> 
> Booker’s Bourbon, Clermont, KY
> 1792 Woodmont Reserve Bourbon, Bardstown, KY
> ...


 
Now thats something to be proud about!!! I contribute to the Kentucky economy on a regular basis. Especially to Master Distiller Jimmy Russel's Company!!


----------



## Buck (Mar 4, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Now thats something to be proud about!!! I contribute to the Kentucky economy on a regular basis. Especially to Master Distiller Jimmy Russel's Company!!



We thank y'all for appreciatin' our fine corn squeezins!

Keep that economy pumpin'!


----------



## chasinmichigan (Mar 4, 2007)

*Michigan*

10. If you dont like the weather in Michigan, wait an hour and it will change.

9. We get all four seasons.

8. Motor Capital.

7. You can always find something green outside.

6. The Temptations.

5. The Supremes.

4. Grand Funk.

3. Plenty of water.

2. Its Snowing.

1. I can hold up my hand and show you where I live.


----------



## Claire (Mar 5, 2007)

I cannot believe I accidently unsuscribed to this.  How did I manage that?  Thank you for telling me some wonderful things about southeren IL.  We almost settled in Bardstown, KY as well.  One thing I couldn't come up with at the moment:  Our part of Illinois is real cheese country.  I mean the good stuff.  The basics are made around here, but people are getting more artisiinal and making some truly wonderful aged cheese.  I live in the "tri-state-area", meaning that Iowa, Wisconsin, and Illinois are all within spitting distance.  Great cheese, pork, and veal (where you have cheese,  you have veal).  Yummmmmmmy


----------



## skilletlicker (Mar 5, 2007)

> Just for giggles, I thought I'd compile a Top Ten list of why Ohio is the most unique place in the world, good or bad. Anybody else up for it?



The Carter Family.
Home of the Delta Blues, in the style of Robert Johnson and Blind Lemon Jefferson (a Texican, but didn't know it cuz he couldn't read the signs), They've been honored and copied by folks like Muddy Waters, Eric Clapton, and The Rolling Stones.
BB King!!
Electic blues taken from the Delta to Chicago by the likes of Muddy Waters.
Memphis Grizzlies :The NBA repeat champs in '08 and '09
University of Memphis Tigers
University of Tennessee Volunteers, Fair bit East, but we still pride on 'em.
Shine, Tennessee Whiskey, and Kentucky Bourbon.  It's a regional thing.  Buck, I'd bet you've seen a TN. bottle passed more than once.
Beale Street
Davey Crocket


----------



## buckytom (Mar 5, 2007)

welcome to new jersey.

now please go home.


----------



## phantomtigger (Mar 5, 2007)

I know someone already did something on Texas, but I'm going to add some more cause it's such a gosh darn big state!

10.  "The Yellow Rose of Texas"
 9.  Dallas Stars Hockey
 8.  The ONLY state that has ever been its own country, thus the reason our flag flies as high as the US Flag.  Every other state has to fly their flag underneath the US Flag.
 7.  Natural Bridge Caverns
 6.  The weather.....wait about 10 minutes, it'll change
 5.  Our accents.....can you say, "Howdy, y'all?"......tire iron = tar arn.....did you get = didja git.....about to = fixin' ta.....etc.
 4.  Dr. Pepper
 3.  Remember the Alamo!!
 2.  Pecan Pie
 1.  Everything is bigger in Texas!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 5, 2007)

*Illinois*

10. DA Bears, Cubs, Sox, Bulls

9. Our Pizza

8. Our Lake Shore

7. Millenium Park

6. The Blues

5. Our fantastic Museums

4. Corporate home to MANY large companies

3. The weather is less dangerous here

2. Suburbs are as wonderful as the main city

1. Largest Tranportation hub in the Midwest

0. Blues Brothers

-1. Close to beautiful outdoor vacation destinations


----------



## mudbug (Mar 5, 2007)

*Virginia*

first and last battles of the Civil War (Manassas and Appomattox)
Jamestown
George Washington
Robert E. Lee
Stonewall Jackson
Thomas Jefferson
George Mason
the original design of the University of Virginia (see T. Jefferson)
Smithfield ham
think you have bad traffic?  try I-95 or I-66
all of our kids are above average (ask any suburban parent)
Blue Ridge Mountains
Shenandoah Valley
the Potomac, Rappahanock, and James Rivers


----------

